# SMTPUTF8 is required, but was not offered by host



## rrehnelt (12. Aug. 2019)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein PHP-Skript laufen, welches Mails im UTF8 Format versendet.
Jetzt habe ich im Logfile gesehen, dass web.de diese Mails nicht animmt:

```
Aug  6 12:05:54 frx01 postfix/smtp[62152]: 80F6830CAE4: to=<xxxxx@web.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.93, delays=0.05/0/0/0.87, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 5399230CAAF)
Aug  6 12:05:54 frx01 postfix/smtp[70242]: 5399230CAAF: to=<xxxxx@web.de>, relay=mx-ha02.web.de[212.227.17.8]:25, delay=0.16, delays=0.07/0/0.08/0, dsn=5.6.7, status=bounced (SMTPUTF8 is required, but was not offered by host mx-ha02.web.de[212.227.17.8])
Aug  6 12:05:54 frx01 postfix/bounce[71722]: 5399230CAAF: sender non-delivery notification: 7C6C830CB30
```
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, will web.de keine UTF8 Mail?
Muss da die main.cf vom Postfix noch aufgebohrt werden? Oder woran liegt das genau?


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2019)

Google doch mal nach dem Fehler:

https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/195381/how-to-prevent-bounce-of-smtputf8-emails


----------



## rrehnelt (12. Aug. 2019)

Habe ich schon gemacht, die Seite kenne ich. Aus der Antwort werde ich leider nicht schlau. Zum einen existieren die vom Threadersteller gemachten Optionen nicht in meiner ISPConfig-Postfix-Installation und zum anderen sagt er, man soll an der Option "tweaken", allerdings nicht was.
Mail ist immer eine kritische Sache, ich würde mich freuen - bevor ich etwas kaputt konfigurieren - wenn ich noch etwas mehr Unterstützung hier bekommen könnte. Danke!!

Was ich zum Beispiel auch nicht verstehe: die erwähnten Parameter smtputf8_autodetect_classes und smtputf8_enable scheinen sich nur auf die Adresse zu beziehen. In meinem Fall enthalt die Empfängeradresse keine Umlaute oder ähnliches.


----------



## rrehnelt (13. Aug. 2019)

Das setzen der Parameter hat nichts gebracht. Egal in welcher Reihenfolge, es wird immer der Fehler ausgegeben, bzw. die Mail kann nicht zugestellt werden.
Postfix hatte ich nach jeder Änderung neu gestartet.

Hat evtl. noch jemand eine Idee?

geht:

```
<?php mail("test@gmx.net", "test", "TestÄÖöäpa"); ?>
```
geht nicht:

```
<?php mail("test@gmx.net", "testö", "TestÄÖöäpa"); ?>
```


----------



## Till (13. Aug. 2019)

Hast Du:

smtputf8_enable = no 

in postfix main.cf gesetzt und postfix neu gestartet?


----------

